# Canon EOS T4i recall



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/14/canon-rebel-t4i-recall-rubber-grip-allergic-reaction-rash/

Serious! If you have one of these, check to see if your camera is included....


----------

